# Big Hammock



## oldwayscrttrgttr (Dec 26, 2016)

Anyone been to Big Hammock? Was wondering about the squirrel hunting was thinking of loading up my two  boys and heading over this coming weekend but not sure if the river is hight enough for DNR to close the gate. Anyone near there have any information?


----------



## garveywallbanger (Dec 29, 2016)

You will still be able to access a good bit of timber...go get em


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Dec 29, 2016)

If the gauge at Doctortown is 9 ft or above they close the gate. It's at 5.69 ft now but may rise from rain up stream.


----------



## oldwayscrttrgttr (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks hope y'all had a Merry Christmasand hope y'all have a happy New Year


----------

